# مشروع مكتبه عامه مركزيه " تخرج "



## el5yal (17 أغسطس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
المشروع / مشروع تخرج مكتبه عامه مركزيه
المنطقه / مدينه الشروق
تصميم / 
م / احمد السيوفي
م / ساره حسيني
تقدير المشروع / امتياز 
الموقع العام للمشروع





المساقط الافقيه
البدروم




الارضي




الاول




الثاني




الثالث




الرابع




الوجهات 




القطاعات




المناظير التوضيحيه
1




2




3




4




المنظور الرئيسي




صوره المشروع النهائيه




​


----------



## hermione (17 أغسطس 2010)

مشروع جميل بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## el5yal (21 أغسطس 2010)

thnx awi awi


----------



## بنت معمار (21 أغسطس 2010)

جميل


----------



## Eng Carnation (21 أغسطس 2010)

ما شاء الله ابداع وفقكم الله


----------



## Alinajeeb (21 أغسطس 2010)

ما شاء الله جميل 
وفقكم الله


----------



## mohamed2009 (21 أغسطس 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## el5yal (21 أغسطس 2010)

shokran gazelan


----------



## arch_woman (22 أغسطس 2010)

mashroo3 gameel gedan


----------



## Hamed Shabbara (22 أغسطس 2010)

nice project


----------



## مهند صاحب العوادي (22 أغسطس 2010)

حقا رائع والماكس جدا روعة حقا امتياز


----------



## el5yal (22 أغسطس 2010)

shokran awi


----------



## jalilbader (26 أغسطس 2010)

علامات تاشير المقاطع ---sence less---


----------



## امجد المالح (27 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير .فقط يوجد ملاحظة واحدو على المشروع العناصر المرتبطة مع مركز المشروع والتي هي العناصر الطولية في المشروع غير منسجمة مع المركز وكانها لينة اكثر من الازم وكان يجب ان تكون اقصى مما هي علية (وجهة نظري) و شكرا.


----------



## ابو قدري الليبي (27 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور ياخي وبالتوفيق يارب


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (28 أغسطس 2010)

ما شاء الله عليكوا


----------



## el5yal (31 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا للمرور وابداء الرائ


----------



## عاطف أمين (2 سبتمبر 2010)

very beautiful


----------



## دلوعة فلسطين (3 سبتمبر 2010)

المشروع اكثر من روعة 
يسلمو كثير
و مبروك ع درجة الاامتياز


----------



## memories (3 سبتمبر 2010)

مشروع رائع جدا تستحقون الامتياز بجدارة فكرة جميلة جدا وعمل ممتاز اتمنى ان اصل الى هذه الدرجة من الابداع وفقكم الله الى المزيد من التألق


----------



## دلوعة فلسطين (3 سبتمبر 2010)

حلو كثير يسلمو


----------



## el5yal (24 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا كتير للمرور


----------



## areejayoub (25 سبتمبر 2010)

wonderfull
i like it
god bless u


----------



## Forbidden jasmine (25 سبتمبر 2010)

very beatiful projegt,wish you luck


----------



## فاطمة معماري (27 سبتمبر 2010)

ماشاء الله جميل بارك الله فيك بس شنو فكرة المشروع؟؟


----------



## arch_hamada (28 سبتمبر 2010)

*مشكور** 
**مشكووووو**ووووووووووووووووور**
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§ ©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§© ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**¤© 
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ** ¤©§¤°**حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو**ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا**ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ جزك الله كل خير اخى**العزيز يارب ديما فى المقدمة ـــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــــــــــمع**تحيات المهندس محمد / زعيم العمارة ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو**ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـ¤©§¤°ح لو**ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤ °حلو**ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حل و**ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**¤© §¤°**حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§ ©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
**مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور**
**مشكوووووووووووووووور*
*مشكوووووووووور*
*مشكوووووووور*
*مشكووووور*​


----------



## عمر م سعيد (29 سبتمبر 2010)

وفقكم الله حلو كتير


----------



## روح بغداد (30 سبتمبر 2010)

جميل جداا


----------



## روح بغداد (30 سبتمبر 2010)

مشروع جميل جداااا


----------



## arch_hamada (3 أكتوبر 2010)

​*مشكور* *مشكور**
**مشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكور**
**مشكور*​


----------



## marwa faroq (3 أكتوبر 2010)

مجهود يستحق الامتياز


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (3 أكتوبر 2010)

جميل جدا


----------



## الشفق الابيض (3 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ياخي el5yal انا بصدد مشروع تخرج مكتبة و اريد مساعدة في حصول على معلومات و مشروعك على الاوتوكاد و محتاجه ضروري باسرع وقت


----------



## الشفق الابيض (3 أكتوبر 2010)

انا اسف اختي el5yal هذا تصليح لخطا و قد قلت لكي يا اخي و شكرا


----------



## الشفق الابيض (3 أكتوبر 2010)

هذا هو ايميلي
*****************


----------



## غريب8الدار (6 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور على جهودك المتميزة


----------



## odwan (6 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم
ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله


----------



## هايام (7 أكتوبر 2010)

المشروع رائع جدا مشكورين على هذه الجهود
وبالتوفيق


----------



## vulture1 (8 أكتوبر 2010)

فعلا مشروع فى غاية الروعه وفقكم الله


----------



## mohy_y2003 (12 أكتوبر 2010)

عمل رائع وجميل - مبارك الامتياز


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (12 أكتوبر 2010)

ما شاء الله
عمل رائع بارك الله فيكم يستوجب التقييم
استئذنكم بنشره علي منتدي المدنية


----------



## الشفق الابيض (17 أكتوبر 2010)

محتاجه ضروري مساعدة باسرع وقت


----------

